# PA  144  (200 )
!
    :
http://www.qrz.lt/ly2bok/Konstrukcij...I-7B/GI-7B.htm

   .

----------

DL8RCB, Vital R2GKH

----------


## Volandus

- .
    .  .

----------


## RA8JA

-70 (-36)  144 .
     151 470   -2 100 ,    .    (  ),  .  .           -50     (     : 5510_original.jpg (1600&#215;1200) (livejournal.com) .    : 5203_original.jpg (538&#215;294) (livejournal.com) .  144,5      (   * MFJ259B*  )      :  - 1    40 ,    15 ,    75 .   .   .      5 .         .  . 
     .        ,   3-    . ,            ,    ,   ...
P.s. 
  -2 20 100 ,      144 .      .

----------

